# Oracle PL - kann jemand einem Anfänger helfen?



## FischeFr (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bräuchte behelfsmäßig ein kleines Skript, bekomme es aber nicht zum laufen.
Eine Abfrage liefert mir eine Menge von ids, die in für ein insert-Statement benötige.
Das Insert-Statement soll für jede dieser Ids 1x ausgeführt werden und die ids in der liste sind die Werte einer Spalte der Insert-Statements. In einer weiteren Spalte brauche ich eine fortlaufende Nummer. Folgendes habe ich versucht und würde euch bitten, das quasi korrektur zu lesen bzw. nachzubessern -momentan scheint nicht mal die typdefiniton zu passen:



> DECLARE
> 
> firstParamId number;
> TYPE ra_ids IS TABLE OF number;
> ...



Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## FischeFr (21. Februar 2009)

Ich habs mittlerweile nochmal überarbeitet - geht aber immer noch nicht!



> DECLARE
> TYPE ra_ids_type IS TABLE OF number INDEX BY BINARY_INTEGER;
> ra_ids ra_ids_type;
> raParamId number;
> ...



Die Meldung beim Ausführen lautet:


> Error starting at line 1 in command:
> DECLARE
> TYPE ra_ids_type IS TABLE OF number INDEX BY BINARY_INTEGER;
> ra_ids ra_ids_type;
> ...


----------

